

3rd world product development? - mlxer

Is there anyone here working with 3rd world product development? Energy, water, simple mechanical devices, other basic needs?<p>I want to get into it but I'm not sure what to study, Elec. eng., mech. eng., etc.
======
niccolop
Yes, I know someone who is working on an energy (renewables) idea. I think
that may be one of the most interesting areas to look at.

~~~
mlxer
But I'm thinking on something small scale, not that needs serious $$$$.

~~~
niccolop
Take a look at waste energy. That doesn't require anything like the startup
costs that solar/wind/water requires.

